# 92 maxima heat??



## 1stmaxima (Sep 19, 2010)

i have a 92 maxima gxe and the heat blows cold until i get on the gas and it gets hot and then when i let off it fades out back to cold air the thermostat has been replaced and along with the water pump anyone know why it would do that please thanks


----------

